# B&W



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

I am a big fan of black and white! Took this shot while trying to get some ducks landing on a pond.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I like it

it's fuzzy, did u do it on purpose or out of focus ?

what lens are you exposing it with


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The shadow is cool, plus the effect makes the bird look like you can see it moving. Very impressive.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat shot. Like Cabo said, a bit fuzzy, but I am guessing that its a little early morning fog or haze.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> Pretty neat shot. Like Cabo said, a bit fuzzy, but I am guessing that its a little early morning fog or haze.


Agree, but the subject is perfect.


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

It was all of the above! foggy, no light, shot at high iso 1250 just to get some kind of shot. I shoot canon and this was with a 70-200


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I like this a lot. It seems very peaceful, secluded, and unique. Great shot from a guy who just likes looking at y'alls work.


----------

